# Two FX6 Connected?



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

So I heard someone connecting two filters together in a "Daisy Chain" sort of deal.

So I was thinking can two FX6 be connected together meaning the following.

Step1 - Intake comes into can1 which has Bio Media all the way down.
Step2 - Once cycled through can1 the output tube will go to can2 input.
Step3 - Can2 will have the ability to run filter floss all the way down creating a crystal clear output to the tank.

Thoughts or issues?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

If you are going to try it, can 2 should be before can 1.

Mechanical filtration and floss first, then biological filtration.

Not sure how it would work with the automatic shutoff that evacuates air from the filters??


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

BlueSunshine said:


> If you are going to try it, can 2 should be before can 1.
> 
> Mechanical filtration and floss first, then biological filtration.
> 
> Not sure how it would work with the automatic shutoff that evacuates air from the filters??


What if both canisters are plugged in at once same time?
That way both do it at the same time?

Thanks for the idea on what should go first


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My thoughts are why connect the 2 filters together, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deeda said:


> My thoughts are why connect the 2 filters together, what are you trying to accomplish?


Double filtration to accomplish a more crystal clear output


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is not really double filtration in the sense that it would increase water clarity. I think you are better off just running each filter separately and installing the proper media in each filter to accomplish both increased filtering capacity and hence water clarity.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Deeda said:


> It is not really double filtration in the sense that it would increase water clarity. I think you are better off just running each filter separately and installing the proper media in each filter to accomplish both increased filtering capacity and hence water clarity.


I agree. What you are getting is probably less flow. If you connect the filters, there will only be one output going into the main tank. If you run them separately, it would be twice the flow, not twice the filtration.


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

SoccerMbunaAndShak said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > It is not really double filtration in the sense that it would increase water clarity. I think you are better off just running each filter separately and installing the proper media in each filter to accomplish both increased filtering capacity and hence water clarity.
> ...


So why do people have 2-3 filters?

Sorry for asking these questions I'm new to bigger tanks


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

mdaniel1984 said:


> SoccerMbunaAndShak said:
> 
> 
> > Deeda said:
> ...


It's all preference. Some people really like to go heavy with filtration. Sometimes, they need the 2-3 filters. I've never had fx6s before, but I know they have a lot of media capacity for canisters. If I had to choose canisters for a 125, I would do two fx6s.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Multiple filters are used for a variety of reasons.
1) Redundancy in case one stops works or the ability to alternate cleaning of the filters.
2) Increased filtering capacity.
3) Increasing water movement or circulation while also providing filtration.
4) Higher stocking numbers will also benefit from additional filtration but will also require more frequent filter cleaning and maintenance.

I posted just a few reasons off the top of my head but sure others will offer suggestions.


----------



## alwayssellin27 (12 mo ago)

I have 2 fx6 on my 120g african cichlid tank, I've heard the owner of one of the stores I buy from runs mechanical/ chemical in one and the other devoted to biological. His tanks are pretty awesome and clean. I do believe it does come down to preference though. I run both my fx6s with mechanical/ chemical and biological and my water is sparkling clean too. 

Interesting concept though with the two connected.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

An interesting concept, and you would get water flow through both filters. Polished water?
However, the canister is designed to be it's own thing - stand alone. So, by the time the water passes through the first canister filter, the biological action would have depleted the oxygenation in the discharge water, to the extent that the second canister would be compromised in biological filtration capacity.
And well, that is never a good thing.
GOOD examples of tandem filters I have seen (twice actually), were canister filters placed in recirculation mode, in direct support of small wet/dry sumps. An example was one that serviced an actual 125 gallon bait fish tank. The sheer numbers of shiners kept in that thing, were exceeding the biological capacity of the small wet/dry sump (bio-balls). But the little Rena Filstar XP2 canister the owner added, was basically SUPERCHARGED with that oxygen saturated water from the bio-balls, and worked at a greatly enhanced efficiency to more than make up for the missing biological capacity offered by the over-matched sump. And yes, that was a little weird. But it was cheaper to just do that with an existing canister filter he wasn't using, than to build and install a larger capacity sump for the 125 gallon aquarium.


----------

